# Word of the Day - Avuncular



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

Avuncular: kind and friendly towards younger people, in the manner of an uncle

The factory owner treated his younger employees in an avuncular way


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

My favourite avuncular General practitioner and dermatologist  at our surgery, died suddenly far too young of Alzhemeirs ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2021)

There was a neighbour when I was growing up, that was super avuncular towards us kids. He truly was a fun neighbour.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

I, too had an avuncular neighbor. The kids all loved him. He was a city firefighter who worked various shifts, so he was around often during the day to tease us and teach us games.


----------

